# Blocking one side of a double opening gas fireplace.



## -JR- (Oct 8, 2021)

I have a gas firer place, that opens into the living room which is great ,but the other side opens to the bedroom that has not much wall space ,so a dresser is against that opening.  We have not used the fire place since .  Both sides are glass covered ,with a 1 inch vent on top.  I went to a fireplace store and of course they said I must rip out the old one and install a new one sided fireplace.                                                                  In our hardware store I see they sell a sheet of concrete about 1/2 inch thick and 4 ft x 4ft   
  I was thinking of cutting this sheet so it fits nicely behind the glass on the bedroom side then finishing it off with  pink insulation before installing the glass back on .  Will this work ? or is there a better solution  ?


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 8, 2021)

Can't tell you if it will or will not work, but I don't think it's a good idea if you are still burning, what I assume is a gas log set, in the fireplace. I would agree that it might work if you installed a sealed combustion chamber, such as a DV gas fireplace insert in the other side, tho.
I suggest you talk to your local building inspector & see what his recommendation is.


----------



## -JR- (Oct 8, 2021)

DAKSY said:


> Can't tell you if it will or will not work, but I don't think it's a good idea if you are still burning, what I assume is a gas log set, in the fireplace. I would agree that it might work if you installed a sealed combustion chamber, such as a DV gas fireplace insert in the other side, tho.
> I suggest you talk to your local building inspector & see what his recommendation is.


This is what i have on both sides of the wall ,just going to block one side off with pink insulation and a sheet of concrete board . Should work as there is not mush heat ,just a gas flame running threw some fake stone logs . Its worth a try . If it stays cool on the glass i can push my dresser 2 inches away from glass on the bedroom side . After doing this all the heat will be directed to the living room side .  These fireplaces are more just for looks  and to give a little heat flow off the top vent .


----------



## bholler (Oct 8, 2021)

-JR- said:


> This is what i have on both sides of the wall ,just going to block one side off with pink insulation and a sheet of concrete board . Should work as there is not mush heat ,just a gas flame running threw some fake stone logs . Its worth a try . If it stays cool on the glass i can push my dresser 2 inches away from glass on the bedroom side .
> 
> View attachment 283032


It is a very bad and dangerous idea.  Those vents are needed to properly cool the firebox which is surrounded by wood framing


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 8, 2021)

Yeah, I didn't understand what you had.
That looks like a Heat n Glo See Thru & they're rated in the 35K BTU Input range. 
You need to keep furniture 3' away from it. 
People heat their homes with these units.
Like bholler said, what you want to do is DANGEROUS.
If you you don't want fire in the bedroom, your only choice is to tear it out & 
replace it with a one-sided fireplace in the living room.


----------



## -JR- (Oct 9, 2021)

But if i only block one side all the air will just move out the other side ,no difference than a one sided gas firer place .


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 9, 2021)

Not a good idea. That unit is tested to be a two-sided unit. If you block one side you will be modifying the parameters that it was tested to.
I highly doubt you are qualified to do that, but it's your home & your family that you will be putting in jeopardy. 
I am done with this one.


----------



## bholler (Oct 9, 2021)

-JR- said:


> But if i only block one side all the air will just move out the other side ,no difference than a one sided gas firer place .


No different other than it is completely different.   The unit is designed to be 2 sided with air flowing on both sides.  We have no clue what would happen if one side is closed off.


----------

